# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  Riego por goteo con energía solar

## F. Lázaro

Curioso sistema...




> http://www.iagua.es/noticias/generge...-energia-solar
> 
> *Riego por goteo con energía solar*
> 
> 28/03/2016
> 
> Por todos son conocidas las ventajas del riego por goteo, entre las que destacan:
> 
>     1. Ahorro de recursos hídricos
> ...

----------

Asteriom (01-abr-2016),willi (02-abr-2016)

----------

